# Legacy



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

Anyone know of a good online site for blades to fit the 60" deck on my Legacy? I don't have a dealer within about 75 - 100 miles. I tried Jack's and they only have blades for up to 50" decks listed. I bought a set online last year but can't remember where and can't find the receipt. Thanks, Hutch :usa:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Welcome*

First off Hutch let me say Welcome to tractorforum:friends: I have bought blades from here but you didn't give a parts # for your blades. But if you know it you can look and see if they have them.
Jody



Blades


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Hutch...

I got my 50" blades (prestige) at agri supply.. they have a toll free # and may be able to special order them.. i found that they were a little cheaper than jacks... 

http://www.agri-supply.com/catmain/2700008.htm

how do you like your legacy.. Thats a nice tractor.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

*leagcy blades*

try calling specialtysmallengines in champaign , Ill. they do have a website , but when I got my gator blades this july, they only did business over the phone the phone at that point-- I got them the very next day--bigl22 and welcome aboard


----------



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

*Legacy blades*

Thanks guys. I will try these sites. 
I really like the Legacy. It's a '99. We mow 4.5 acres. I've thought about getting a trailmower to cut down mowing time for the back 3.5 acres.
Let's see-should I say "Go Kerry"? Just kidding, there's no possibility of me ever saying that.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Legacy blades*



> _Originally posted by Hutch001b _
> *Thanks guys. I will try these sites.
> ILet's see-should I say "Go Kerry"? Just kidding, there's no possibility of me ever saying that. *


Its ok Hutch, here.. your opinions/thought are welcome...


----------

